# Looking for a Gaming Group in Seattle



## gtJormungand (May 22, 2010)

I'm looking for a gaming group that plays D&D 4e, Dark Heresy, or Shadowrun 4e in the Seattle area, preferably in the eastside.

Thanks!


----------



## TheEvil (May 27, 2010)

As a player or a GM?  Our GM is moving to New Zealand.


----------

